# Saturday at the Woodland Railway (many pix!)



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Saturday, Jim Strong hosted an ops session at the Woodland Railway. The event was attended by a rare East Coast appearance by prodigal son, Kevin, WVMGRS regulars, Bruce and Jean Chandler, and Jack Thompson. Sadly, the much anticipated running of the new downsized Connie was postponed due to the shippers using Kevin's package for a game of kickball. Several parts were broken or bent! 
Jim used a color disc (painted pennies) method of routing cars. The discs corresponding to various destinations are placed on the cars. The Dunkirk, sporting a special Woodland Railway/C&A Ry. livery, was called into action - 











delivering its final load down at Willow Flats - 











Kevin was doing something in the bushes :confused:" border=0>" 

[img]http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n214/altterrain/woodland%20railway/july2008/kevin-bushes.jpg 


Oh, he's running a passenger service " border=0>" 











Bruce tried running some of his smaller vehicles but the motor car got stuck sideways in the turn around tunnel at Woodland Junction. Not learning his lesson, he tried running the track inspection car through the same tunnel. Both will need a few nights of repairs /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif" border=0>" 











Jack was also doing something in the bushes /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif" border=0>" 










He was running his track inspection loco which needed five finger helper service to make it up the big 6% grade between Woodland Junction and Hemlock Hills. 

Ben and Dusty discuss the nuisances of AirWire in Ben's mogul 











I ran my new 7/8's scale rail tractor off of 4 AA cells. 6 volts was just right and it looked great running around the layout - 











A good time was had by all - (left to right) Kevin, Dusty, Ben, unknown woman, Alan, Jim, Ken, Bruce, Jean and Big Jack. 











-Brian


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos! 
Sorry I missed you--we got out there about 3:15. I got to meet Jack Thompson and see his amazing work, and also to meet Kevin and see the Connie in person 
A wonderful railroad--charming and fun to watch or to operate on--as far as I could tell. I'm not running anything on batteries yet.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

When you said: 

"Ben and Dusty discuss the nuisances of AirWire in Ben's mogul" 

I hope you meant nuances.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CCSII on 07/27/2008 10:24 PM
When you said: 
"Ben and Dusty discuss the nuisances of AirWire in Ben's mogul" 
I hope you meant nuances.



On Saturday I would say nuisances was right! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

-Brian /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 07/27/2008 4:36 PM
Nice photos! 
Sorry I missed you--we got out there about 3:15. I got to meet Jack Thompson and see his amazing work, and also to meet Kevin and see the Connie in person 
A wonderful railroad--charming and fun to watch or to operate on--as far as I could tell. I'm not running anything on batteries yet. 





Sorry I missed you too, Mike. I left around 2:45 (had work to do). Hope to catch you next time and we'll be sure to get you at the hands of a throttle. 

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got my my shots from the day posted here: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/5/postid/41307/view/topic/Default.aspx 

It was a great day, even if I did forget to put mosquito repellent on later that evening. (Let's just say I'm "itching" to do it again?) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Brian, 
Looks great! I want the building in the second pick! Kit or build. 
Toad


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Scratchbuilt. Vinyl patching cement over bluefoam. 

Later, 

K


----------

